# Plasma Hi-res or normal



## lawk (May 8, 2002)

I've been given the green light by she-who-must-be-obeyed to buying a plasma TV, however I'm wondering should I get a low res plasma (pana pw5) or should I get a high res (fujitsu 4242), any thoughts?

Or even better a good cheap place to buy apart from richer sounds/ superfi etc..


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Go for the Panasonic 42" of 50" if you can afford it

42" W-XGA Panasonic Plasma (black) Best image, Best Price

42" w-XGA Panasonic Plasma (silver) Consumer Range, Best Image, Bad price (just for the colour)

42" W-VGA Panasonic Plasma (silver) Consumer Range, Good Image, Poor
Price

Need to make sure you have the right input card in the side ie if you want VGA input (computer) plus TV input


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Search / ask at www.avforums.com


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

"She who must be obeyed" - what is my girlfriend doing giving you permission to spend money?


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

Drop me a message if you want to buy a plasma I have a good partner company I use for all my A/V products. I am sure they will try and beet any price you get.


----------

